# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Fastentherapie

## Mattse

Hallo in die Runde,
wenn sich hier jemand mit Erfahrung über Heilfasten
http://www.aerztegesellschaftheilfas..._Juni_2002.pdf
befindet, würde ich mich über Hinweise zu Therapie und Verlauf interessieren.
Gruß
Matthias

----------


## HorstK

Ein weiterer Beitrag zum Thema Fasten.

Altes Wissen, neue Fakten: 
Menschen, die fasten, haben verschiedene Gründe dafür: Sie wollen entschlacken, abnehmen oder haben spirituelle Motive. Bei vielen Medizinern sind die gesundheitlichen Wirkungen des Fastens umstritten. Doch neueste Erkenntnisse belegen, dass das Fasten tatsächlich gesund sein kann. Was ist wirklich dran am Fasten? 
http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches-...8539176131.xml


Horst

----------


## RuStra

> ...
>  würde ich mich über Hinweise zu Therapie und Verlauf interessieren.


In der ARTE - Mediathek gibts ein Video "Fasten und Heilen", an dessen Ende es um Krebs geht,
SEHENSWERT !!!

----------


## verona+

JA, ich hab mich sehr gefreut, als ich die Reportage zufällig im TV sah.
Mein Mann wurde von ärztlicher Seite belächelt, gewarnt, und es wurde ihm mitgeteilt,
dass man durch die Ernährung den Verlauf der Krebserkrankung nicht positiv beeinflussen kann.
Dennoch hat er sich nicht beirren lassen und hat nach Breuss 42 Tage lang gefastet,
er fühlte sich meist fit, ging weiter arbeiten, nur die letzten Tage ging es ihm eher schlecht.
Nach der 6 wöchigen Fastenzeit, wurde erneut der PSA Wert gemessen und dieser war weiter gesunken.
Seitdem ernährt sich mein Mann kohlenhydratreduziert, kommt damit sehr gut klar, ist aktiv wie eh und je
und betrachtet sich selbst als gesund. Seine Strategie ist die Aktive Überwachung mit Kohlenhydratreduktion
und hoffentlich keiner erneuten Biopsie (wenn, dann bevorzugen wir eine Feinnadelaspiration).

Mir ging die Reportage "runter wie Öl", ich bin stolz auf meinen Mann, dass er diese lange Fastenzeit
allein so eisern durchgezogen hat und möchte Betroffene ermutigen, sich mit dem Fasten allgemein
zu beschäftigen. Wenn man ansonsten köperlich stabil ist, sollte eine gewisse Fastenzeit
als eine nebenwirkungsarme und schonende Option Ernst genommen werden. Alle weitere Therapieformen
stehen einem danach immer noch offen, man sollte diese Chance, die man selbst in die Tat umsetzen kann
nutzen.

Bei Fragen steht mein Mann auch gern mal telefonisch zur Verfügung, soll ich ausrichten...

Viele Grüße senden
Hans und Verona

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> Mir ging die Reportage "runter wie Öl", ich bin stolz auf meinen Mann, dass er diese lange Fastenzeit
> allein so eisern durchgezogen hat und möchte Betroffene ermutigen, sich mit dem Fasten allgemein
> zu beschäftigen.



Hier die ersten 10 Minuten abgetippt:

Unsere Lebenserwartung steigt; doch leider nicht ohne Begleiterscheinungen.

[Es erscheint ein älterer Mann im weissen Kittel, am Schreibtisch sitzend]
Die heutigen Lebensbedingungen begünstigen die Entstehung von Krankheiten, Zivilisationskrankheiten.

Diabetes, Bluthochdruck, Fettleibigkeit, Krebs.
Mit der steigenden Zahl von Krankheiten wächst auch der Medikamentenkonsum.
Doch die Nebenwirkungen vieler Arzneimittel bergen ihr eigenes Risiko.

[Es erscheint ein weiterer Mann im weissen Kittel, am Schreibtisch sitzend, ein Stethoskop um den Hals hängend, also ein Arzt]
Die heute übliche medikamentöse Behandlung führt meines Erachten in eine Sackgasse.

Vielleicht gibt es noch einen anderen therapeutischen Weg.
Eine von der Wissenschaft lange Zeit verkannte Methode, die fester Bestandteil vieler Religionen ist. Das Fasten. 
In Russland, Deutschland und den USA beschäftigen sich Ärzte und Biologen seit 5 Jahrzehnten mit dieser Therapiemethode.

[Es erscheint wieder ein Weiss-Kittel: Prof. Andreas Michalsen, Charité, Berlin]
Wir wollten schauen, sieht man das im Labor? Sieht man das an den Hormonen?

[Es erscheint ein jüngerer Mann im blauen Oberhemd, mit längerem braunen Haar, vor einer Bücherwand: Gerontologe Prof. Valter D. Longo, USC=University of Southern California, San Francisco]
Die Frage ist, lässt sich der Effekt einer Kalorienreduktion durch das Fasten noch steigern?

Welche Mechanismen wirken beim Fasten?
Und bei welchen Erkrankungen sind diese hilfreich?
Die Ergebnisse sind erstaunlich, insbesondere bei der Behandlung der Erkrankung des Jahrhunderts:

[Es erscheint ein weiterer Arzt mittleren Alters, mit Oberhemd und Krawatte, ein ASCO-Band umhängend: wohl Dr. Quinn, oder??, ebenfalls San Francisco]
Dies ist ein neuer Ansatz in der Krebstherapie. Viele sehen darin durchaus einen ergänzenden Ansatz.

Die Ergebnisse dieser Forschung eröffnen ungeahnte Perspektiven und zeigen neue Wege der Behandlung auf.

[ Film-Titel, es erscheint eine Steppen-Landschaft]

Im Herzen Russlands, in der sibirischen Ebene, ist das Fasten bereits seit 15 Jahren ein zentraler Bestandteil der staatlichen Gesundheitspolitik. 
Grundlage dieses einzigartigen Experiments ist eine im Westen vollständig unbekannte Studie, an der in der ehemaligen Sowjetunion über vier Jahrzehnte hinweg Tausende von Patienten teilnahmen. Daraus resultierte ein radikale Methode, die hier praktiziert wird. 

Nach einer vierstündigen Busfahrt auf schlechten Strassen trifft L?? Baranowa (?) im Sanatorium von Goriachinsk ein. Sie kommt auf Empfehlung ihres Bruders, der sich bereits einer Fastenkur unterzogen hat.
Der nur wenige hundert Meter entfernte Baikalsee bietet eine idyllische Kulisse. Goriachinsk ist berühmt für seine heisse Quelle. Seit 1995 auch für seine Fasten-Klinik.

Die Kosten für die Kuren werden erstattet. Für die Fastenden ist ein eigenes Gebäude reserviert. 

[Natalia Bataeva, Chefärztin Sanatorium Goriachinsk]
Häufig kommen Patienten zu uns, die zuvor in einem Krankenhaus behandelt wurden. Die bereits in den Genuss modernster Untersuchungsmethoden gekommen sind. Doch all das hat ihnen nicht geholfen. Das Heilfasten ist eine universelle Methode, die bei sehr vielen Erkrankungen angesetzt werden kann, weshalb immer häufiger darauf zurückgegriffen werden wird. Wir können hier vielen Menschen helfen.

Der erste Therapieschritt besteht in der Beruhigung der Neuankömmlinge. 
Die Motivation der Patienten ist von entscheidender Bedeutung. 

[Natalia Bataeva]
Da bei Ihnen eine starke Arthrose vorliegt, haben wir folgendes Programm für Sie zusammengestellt: Während Ihres Aufenthalts in unserer Klinik werden Sie 2 Wochen lang fasten und die restlichen 7 Tage durchlaufen Sie die Aufbauphase. 
Fasten macht Angst. Die Patienten wissen nicht, wie ihr Körper auf den Nahrungsentzug reagieren wird.

Die Therapie ist denkbar einfach. Wasser, Wasser und nochmals Wasser. 
Durchschnittlich 12 Tage lang nimmt der Patient nichts anderes zu sich. 
Eine Fastenkur kann je nach Art und Schwere der Krankheit bis zu 3 Wochen dauern. 
Bei chronischen Leiden werden die Medikamente nach 2 bis 3 Tagen abgesetzt. 
Die Patienten fasten unter ärztlicher Aufsicht. Das ist wichtig. Niemand sollte sich allein in das Abenteuer Fasten stürzen. Die Betreuung durch einen Facharzt ist unerlässlich. 

[Natalia Bataeva]
Beim Fasten tritt in der Tat kein besonderer Nährstoffmangel auf. Während des Fastens kann die Anzahl bestimmter Vitamine, Vitamin C, Vitamin D und Vitamin E sowie einiger anderer Stoffwechselprodukte leicht zurückgehen, doch es handelt sich dabei nicht um kritische Werte.

Innerhalb von 15 Jahren haben sich hier 10.000 Menschen einer Fastenkur unterzogen. Ihre Krankenakten werden in diesem Archiv aufbewahrt. 
Die Patienten litten unter Diabetes, Asthma, Bluthochdruck Rheumatismus und Allergien. Nach einer oder mehrerer Fastenkuren waren bei fast zwei Drittel sämtliche Symptome verschwunden. 

Die Fastenenden sind sich einig: Das Schwierigste ist nicht, auf Nahrung zu verzichten, das Hungergefühl verschwindet nach zwei bis drei Tagen. Die heikle Phase ist die sogenannte Fastenkrise. 

Olya hat seit 5 Tagen nichts gegessen und diese Krise gerade hinter sich.
Sie kann mit Schwächegefühl, Übelkeit und mit Migräne verbunden sein. 
Das ist der Preis, der für diese Anpassung des Organismus an diese radikale Veränderung zu zahlen ist. Der Körper muss lernen, von seinen Reserven zu leben. 

[Olya Bazarova]
Der dritte Tag war hart. Jetzt ist es mehr oder weniger erträglich. Der Organismus hat sich daran gewöhnt. Heute geht es mir besser, wenn auch nicht gerade gut.

[Tatiana Tiuriukhanova, Krankenschwester]
Am dritten Tag setzt für gewöhnlich die Entgiftung, die Desintoxikation ein. Bei den Patienten werden die Giftstoffe ausgeleitet, weshalb sie sich relativ schlecht fühlen. Wenn sich der Organismus gereinigt hat, fällt das Fasten von Tag zu Tag leichter.

Nach Auffassung der russischen Ärzte ist dies eine wichtige Phase im Heilungsprozess. Gipfel und Dauer der Krise lassen sich durch Urin-Analysen feststellen. 
Durch den Nahrungsentzug steigt der pH-Wert des Blutes. 

[Natalia Bataeva]
Manchmal kommen während der Krise die Erkrankungen des Patienten zum Vorschein. Sind diese mit Schmerz-Syndromen verbunden, kommt es beispielsweise bei Migräne häufig zu Kopfschmerzen. Oder bei Gicht bzw. Arthritis zu Gelenkschmerzen. Allerdings halten diese Schmerzen in der Regel nicht länger als 24 bis 36 Stunden an.

Die Fastenkrise ist das Zeichen für eine tiefgreifende Veränderung im Körper. 
Der Organismus muss sich von seinen Reserven ernähren.
Doch woraus wird die lebenswichtige Energie gewonnen?

[nun kommt eine lustige Animation, die vor allem am Ende des Videos sehr hilfreich ist ]

Der Körper verfügt über drei Energie-Lieferanten.
Glucose, Lipide, Proteine.
Der wichtigste Nährstoff ist die Glucose. Sie ist unerlässlich für das Funktionieren des Körpers und vor allem des Gehirns. Doch die Glucose-Reserven sind bereits nach einem Fastentag erschöpft. Wie reagiert der Organismus auf diesem Mangel?
Er macht sich schnell daran, Glucose aus Proteinen zu bilden, d.h. vor allem aus den Muskeln.
Daneben greift er auf seine Lipid-Reserven, also die Fette zurück, um einen Glucose-Ersatz zu produzieren. Diese Fasten-Energie-Lieferanten sind die sogenannten Ketonkörper. Sie sind jetzt die wichtigste Nahrung für das Gehirn. Der Vorgang findet in der Leber statt, dem zentralen Organ des Stoffwechsels. 

Nach der Fastenkrise findet der Körper also zu einem neuen Gleichgewicht. 
Verschiedene Anwendungen machen das Fasten erträglicher. Einläufe, Leibwickel, Sauna und Massagen. Die russischen Ärzte empfehlen ausserdem täglich 2 bis 3 Stunden Bewegung. 
Das alles fördert die Entschlackung und regt die Funktion von Nieren, Darm, Leber, Lungen und Haut an. Der Körper soll schädliche Stoffwechselprodukte ausscheiden. 

09:40

[Antonina Nikitiuk]
Heute ist mein fünfter Fastentag und ich fühle mich grossartig. Sehen Sie mich an. Mein Gesicht, meine Augen. Ich fühle mich um Jahre verjüngt, und das völlig ohne Makeup. Alles ganz natürlich.

Doch der Kopf ist nicht immer so anpassungsfähig wie der Körper. 
Viele Patienten stellen fest, dass die Psyche den Organismus beeinflusst, indem sie ihm Bedürfnisse vorgaukelt, die er gar nicht mehr hat.

[Natacha Kiseliova]
Der dritte Tag war der schwerste. Das war, als würde nicht der Magen, sondern das Gehirn nach Essen verlangen. Und das ist wohl das schlimmste. Wenn man an Chips und Cola denkt und Fleisch, viel Fleisch!

Sobald dieser psychische Hunger nachlässt, schärft das Fasten die Sinne und es setzt eine gewisse Euphorie ein. 

[Natacha Kiseliova]
Es stellt sich ein Gefühl von Freiheit ein. Der Geist wird frei. Auch ein Gefühl von Stärke. Denn wenn es mir gelungen ist, 7 Tage lang zu fasten, kann ich im Prinzip alles. Auch Berge versetzen!

Doch wie funktioniert das Fasten nun? Wie ist es zu erklären, dass sich zwei Drittel der Patienten besser fühlen?

Bei einer solchen Zahl ist Vorsicht geboten. Handelt es sich um einen Placebo-Effekt? Eine Folge der im Gehirn freigesetzten Glückshormone? Oder sind die beschriebenen Veränderungen objektiv messbar?

11:25

Um mehr zu erfahren, müssen wir 60 Jahre zurückblicken.

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> Mein Mann wurde von ärztlicher Seite belächelt, gewarnt, und es wurde ihm mitgeteilt,
> dass man durch die Ernährung den Verlauf der Krebserkrankung nicht positiv beeinflussen kann.
> Dennoch hat er sich nicht beirren lassen und hat nach Breuss 42 Tage lang gefastet,
> er fühlte sich meist fit, ging weiter arbeiten, nur die letzten Tage ging es ihm eher schlecht.
> Nach der 6 wöchigen Fastenzeit, wurde erneut der PSA Wert gemessen und dieser war weiter gesunken.


Bemerkenswert, was in deinem Profil steht, zum Glück gibt sowas heutzutage in der Öffentlichkeit:




> *Urologe rät dringend* zu OP, Strahlentherapeut zu Brachy
> Sprechstunde bei Prof. Lothar Weißbach, Berlin
> - er  *rät dringend*  von OP *ab* (Übertherapie!)


In diesem Jahr startet ja die PREFERE-Studie, in der ja für Anfangs-Prostatatkrebse neben den 3 Klassikern OP, Externe Bestrahlung und Brachy auch Active Surveillance (AS) angeboten wird. Eine Studie, bei dessen design man schon ins Grübeln geraten kann, wir hatten letztes Jahr darüber diskutiert.

Wenn man sich nun vorstellt, wir sind ein paar Jahre weiter und sowohl Abiraterone wie auch MDV3100 sind für die Ausgangsdiagnose zugelassen und es haben sich auch viel viel mehr Männer auf andere Wege als die 3 Klassiker beim Anfangskrebs begeben, und zwar nicht nur im Sinne einer AS-Strategie, sondern einer aktiven Umgestaltung ihrer Lebensweise, und darunter hat das Heilfasten ebenfalls seinen festen Platz eingenommen:
Was könnte, vorausgesetzt, das Instrument der regelmässigen PSA-Messung wird ebenfalls vom einzelnen gesundheitsbewussten Mann vernünftig angewandt, dann noch gross passieren? Anfangskrebse behandelt man mit physiologischen Methoden und wenns nötig ist, wird eine Abi/MDV-Kombi angewandt. 
Nicht als Aprilscherz gedacht, aber heute ist Sonntag und der Blick über den evidenzbasierten Tellerrand ist da erlaubt.

Apropos Evidenz: Gibt es eine stärkere "Evidenz", als wenn in einem Experiment bei gleicher Behandlung jedesmal die eine Versuchsgruppe stirbt, und zwar vollständig, während die andere überlebt, und zwar ebenfalls vollständig, und dieses Ergebnis in anderen Laboren/Kliniken jedesmal wiederholbar ist und immer dasselbe Ergebnis hat? 
Nein, gibt es nicht. Es muss sich dann dabei um einen starken Effekt handeln. Einen, für den man keine grosse Anzahl Versuchsteilnehmer braucht (während grosse Teilnehmerzahlen gut sind für das Herausfinden von schwachen Effekten).

Beispiel 1: Wenn die Vitamin-C-Reserven aufgrund monatelanger Seereisen ohne VitC-Nahrungszufuhr einen kritischen Wert unterschritten haben, droht Skorbut, eine tödliche Erkrankung. Das Experiment vom 20.Mai 1747 vom englischen Marine-Arzt James Lind benötigte lediglich 12 an Skorbut Erkrankte, um "evidenzbasiert" zu zeigen, dass in solcher Lage Zitrusfrüchte über Leben oder Tod entscheiden.

Beispiel 2: Der in dem ARTE-Video am Ende auftauchende Gerontologe Valter D. Longo (im pubmed unter "Longo VD" zu finden) hat ein paar Mäuse genommen, die eine Gruppe hungern lassen, die andere normal ernährt und dann allen eine Überdosis eines Chemotherapeutikums verabreicht, um sicher zu sein, dass auf jeden Fall Nebenwirkungen kommen. Ergebnis wie oben, die einen starben, die anderen nicht. Seht euch im Video selbst an, was Longo erzählt.

----------


## RuStra

> Hier die ersten 10 Minuten abgetippt:


und hier gehts weiter ...


11:25

Um mehr zu erfahren, müssen wir 60 Jahre zurückblicken.
In eine Zeit, in der die Sowjetunion noch hinter dem Eisernen Vorhang lag, den auch die Wissenschaft nicht durchbrechen durfte. So erfuhr der Westen nichts von dem russischen Forschungsprojekt. 

Wie so oft in der Wissenschaft, begann das Abenteuer mit einem Zufall. Und einem findigen Forscher. 
Die Korsakow-Klinik in Moskau. Obwohl die Zwangsjacke damals allmählich durch Medikamente ersetzt wurde, ist die Behandlung pychisch Kranker kaum humaner geworden. 

Als der Psychiater Yuri Nikolayev eines Tages auf einen depressiven Patienten trifft, der die Nahrungsaufnahme verweigert, beschliesst er, auf den Instinkt des Kranken zu vertrauen und auf die übliche Zwangsernährung zu verzichten. 
Erstaunt notiert der Psychiater: Vom fünften Tag an liess sein Negativismus nach und der Patient öffnete die Augen. Am zehnten Tag begann er wieder zu gehen, schwieg aber weiterhin. Am fünfzehnten Tag trank er ein Glas Apfelsaft, das auf  seinem Nachttisch stand. Später ging er spazieren und nahm allmählich wieder am gemeinschaftlichen Leben teil.
Der Mann wurde schliesslich wieder gesund. Ein psychisch Kranker, geheilt durch Fasten. Das war ein Novum.

Das ist Yuri Nikolayev, 15 Jahre später.
Angesichts der überraschenden Wirksamkeit seiner Behandlung experimentiert er weiter. Der Erfolg übertrifft alle Erwartungen und die Warteliste für Patienten wird immer länger. 
Nikolayev behandelt Schizophrene, Depressive, Phobiker und Patienten mit Zwangsstörungen, indem er sie durchschnittlich 25 bis 30, ja manchmal sogar 40 Tage lang fasten lässt. 

In der kleinen Moskauer Wohnung, in der schon sein Vater lebte, erinnert sich Nikolayevs Sohn an den Widerstand seitens der Ärzteschaft. 

[Valentin Jurevich]
Die Medizin hat das Fasten stets abgelehnt, da man den Kern dieses Prozesses nicht verstand. Üblicherweise wird Hunger als ein Übel angesehen. Doch Hunger kann heilen. Um dies zu verstehen, muss man seine Vorstellungen über die Prozesse im Organismus auf den Kopf stellen. Einem Arzt fällt dies sehr viel schwerer als einem gewöhnlichen Sterblichen.

Nikolayev startet ein umfangreiches Forschungsprojekt, das Kritiker zum Schweigen bringen und Wissenschaftsgeschichte schreiben wird.
Physiologische und biochemische Untersuchungen, Bestimmung des Hormonspiegels, Enzephalogramme. Hunderte von Patienten werden während und nach ihrer Fastenkur genau beobachtet. 
Die Psychiater sehen eine Verbindung zwischen den körperlichen Veränderungen während des Fastens und dem verbesserten Gesundheitszustand der Patienten. 

Das Heilfasten hat nicht nur einen Einfluss auf psychische Abweichungen
vielmehr ändert sich auch die Persönlichkeit selbst in gewisser Weise. 

Zu dem Ärzte-Team gehört auch der junge Valéry Gurvich. Er arbeitete 18 Jahre lang an der Seite von Nikolayev.

[Valéry Gurvich, Psychiater, Psychiatrisches Institut Moskau]
Beim Fasten lässt sich ein psychostimulierender Effekt, ein Antidepressiva-Effekt beobachten. Dieser stellt sich sowohl in der ersten Fastenwoche als auch in der ersten Woche der Aufbau-Phase ein. Zudem hat das Fasten auch einen sedativen, beruhigenden Effekt. Er kann nach der Krise, nach dem Wendepunkt beobachtet werden.

Nikolayev behandelte insgesamt 8.000 Patienten. Bei über 70% von ihnen bewirkte das Fasten eine deutliche Verbesserung, die auch 6 Jahre später noch bei 47% der Patienten feststellbar war. Einige konnten ein normales Leben führen und eine Familie gründen. 

Zu ihrer Überraschung stellen Nikolayev und sein Team fest, dass sich nicht nur der psychische, sondern auch der körperliche Gesundheitszustand seiner Patienten bessert. 
Bluthochdruck, Polyarthritis, Asthma, Ekzeme.

Er informiert die Behörden. Das Gesundheitsministerium ist skeptisch und startet 1973 eine Kampagne zur Überprüfung der Ergebnisse. 

16:20

Es beauftragt eine Reihe von renommierten Medizinern, darunter auch die Professoren Kokosov und Maximov. Die beiden Militärärzte haben Folge zu leisten. Befehl ist Befehl. 

[Alexey Kokosov, Pneumologe, Pawlow-Institut, Sankt Petersburg)
Ich wusste lange nichts über das Heilfasten. Ich sollte nicht nur nachweisen, ob diese Methode tatsächlich hilft, sondern auch die Gründe dafür aufzeigen, weshalb es hilft.

[Valéry Maximov, Gastroenterologe, Akademie der medizinischen Wissenschaften]
Die Sekretion des Magens, der Bauchspeicheldrüse und des Darms musste untersucht werden. Und auch die bakteriologische Landschaft. Der Immunstatus. Der Mineralstoffwechsel und der Vitaminwechsel wurden unter die Lupe genommen.

An den umfangreichen Studien nehmen Tausende von Patienten teil. 
Die Ärzte bestätigen Nikolayevs Ergebnisse.
Sie stellen detaillierte Listen mit Indikationen und Kontraindikationen für Fastenkuren auf.

Indikationen: Bronchialerkrankungen, Herzkreislauferkrankungen, Magendarmerkrankungen, Endokrine Erkrankungen, Erkrankungen der Verdauungsorgane, Gelenk- und Knochenerkrankungen, Hautkrankheiten.

Kontraindikationen: Krebs, Tuberkulose, Diabetes Typ 1, Chronische Hepatitis, Thrombo??, Anorexie, Hyperthyreose.

Doch wie ist die Wirkung des Fastens zu erklären?


[Alexey Kokosov, Pneumologe, Pawlow-Institut, Sankt Petersburg)
Das Fasten bewirkt einen Stress-Zustand im Organismus. Dieser Stress ruft Selbstregulierungs-Mechanismen hervor. Die sogenannte Sanogenese, die durch unsere Lebensweise normalerweise unterdrückt wird.

Demnach wäre Stress ein wichtiger Punkt. Stress ist eine Anpassungsreaktion auf veränderte Umweltbedingungen, in diesem Fall der Nahrungsentzug. 

Sobald ihm die Nahrung entzogen wird, schlägt der Organismus Alarm. Dies führt zu hormonellen und neuroendokrinen Veränderungen. Hormone mobilisieren die körpereigenen Reserven. Manche von ihnen haben auch eine entzüdungshemmende Wirkung. 

Die russischen Ärzte sind der Meinung, dass die therapeutische Wirkungen durch diese selbstregulierenden Mechanismen ausgelöst werden. Zahlreiche Werte wie der Blutzucker und Cholesterinspiegel, die Triglyzerid-Werte und der Insulin-Spiegel verbessert sich. Gleichzeitig verringert der Organismus allmählich seinen Energieverbrauch. 
Atmung, Herzrhytmus, Blutdruck, alles wird gesenkt und verlangsamt. Auch das Verdauungssystem befindet sich im Ruhezustand.

Das Fasten mobiliesiert also die Selbstheilungskräfte im Organismus. 
Doch wie lässt sich diese Fähigkeit messen?

Professor Osinin ist Spezialist für Bronchial-Asthma.
Als Schüler von Kokosov hat der Pneumologe an die 10.000 Asthmatiker fasten lassen.
Er erzählt uns, dass es in vier Jahrzehnten keinerlei Komplikationen gegeben habe.

Eine seiner Studien beschäftigt sich mit den Zellen der Lungenschleimhaut. 
Diese schwarzen Zellen deuten auf das Vorhandensein von Histamin hin. Ein Gewebshormon, das eine Hypersekretion und damit Bronchialspasmen auslöst. 
Nach einer 12-tägigen Fastenkur ist das Histamin verschwunden, die Zellen haben sich mit Lipiden gefüllt und die Spasmen sind vergangen. 

[Sergej Osinin, Pneumologe]
Diese Daten sind einzigartig. Denn eine solche Fragestellung und derartige Untersuchungen gab es bis dato nirgendwo auf der Welt. Es wurden nicht nur sämtliche Zustandsparameter des Körpers untersucht, sondern darüber hinaus auch lokale Veränderungen berücksichtigt wie beispielsweise das Verschwinden von Stoffen, die Auslöser für die Entstehung eines Ödems oder einer Entzündung waren.

Bronchialasthma ist eine chronische Erkrankung, die sich nach Ansicht der Schulmedizin nicht heilen, sondern nur eindämmen lässt.
Zahlreiche Patienten sind auf Medikamente angewiesen, die ihre Symptome vorübergehend lindern. Prof. Osinis Arbeit zeigt, dass diese Schicksal nicht unabwendbar ist. Der Pneumologe hat die langfristige Wirkung des Fastens untersucht. Seine Studie mit knapp 1.000 Probanden zeigt, das 50% der Patienten auch nach 7 Jahren noch eine Besserung spüren, vor allem diejenigen, die nach dem Fasten eine gesunde Ernährung hatten. 
Manchmal waren mehrere Fastenkuren notwendig.
Etwa 10 bis 15% der Patienten sind vollständig geheilt. 
Aus allen Teilen der Sowjetunion wurden experimentelle Daten zusammengetragen, mit dem Ziel, das Fasten in die staatliche Gesundheitspolitik zu integrieren. 
Die Akademie der Wissenschaften hat die Ergebnisse bestätigt und in imposanten Bänden gebündelt. 
Nichts davon ist je übersetzt worden.

21:20

Trotz des weltweit einzigartigen Umfangs dieses Forschungsprojekts, das eine Unmenge von klinischen Beschreibungen und Patientendaten umfasst, bleiben einige Unklarheiten.

[Sergej Osinin, Pneumologe]
Labortests haben gezeigt, dass es wirkt. Doch weshalb ist das so? Wie funktionieren die Mechanismen? Was genau ist die Sanogenese? Darauf kann ich noch immer keine Antwort geben.

Sind westliche Wissenschaftler in der Lage, diese Frage zu beantworten?

21:52

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rudolf,

einmal mehr Hochachtung vor Deinen Aktivitäten. Ich habe nur den Begriff "Sanogenese" herausgegriffen und kam schon zu *diesem* Resultat.

*"Einer, der nichts weiß, aber weiß, dass er nichts weiß, weiß mehr als einer, der nichts weiß und nicht weiß, dass er nichts weiß..."
*

----------


## RuStra

> und hier gehts weiter ... bis zum ende ... zwischendurch, Buchinger-Klinik, ein paar Minuten nicht abgetippt ...


Sind westliche Wissenschaftler in der Lage, diese Frage zu beantworten?

21:52
Bislang hat noch kein europäischer Staat solche Forschungsprojekte finanziert und die Pharmaindustrie zeigt hier, verständlicherweise, Zurückhaltung. 
Dennoch wird das Fasten auch bei uns praktiziert und erregt seit kurzem das Interesse von Politik und Wissenschaft. 

Die nächste Station unserer Reise ist Deutschland.
Laut Umfragen haben 15 bis 20% aller Deutschen schon einmal gefastet. 
Das älteste Fastenzentrum entstand vor fast 60 Jahren am Bodensee.
Ähnlich wie am Baikalsee wird auch hier Verzicht geübt, aber in der Gruppe.
Die Buchinger-Klinik geniesst auch im Ausland einen guten Ruf. Jährlich fasten hier über 2.000 Menschen. Vielen von ihnen leiden an chronischen Krankheiten. Andere kommen zur Vorbeugung oder zur Bekämpfung von Risikofaktoren wie Bluthochdruck, Diabetes und Fettleibigkeit.



28:40
[Dr. Francoise Wilhelmi de Toledo, Direktorin der Klinik Buchinger]
Die Gesundheit muss zum Markt werden. Fasten als Grundpfeiler. Im Moment sind Krankheiten ein äusserst einträgliches Geschäft. Vor allem die chronischen Krankheiten. Ein chronischer Diabetes bietet über Jahrzehnte hinweg die Möglichkeit, Medikamente zu verkaufen. Das ist also ein sehr gewinnbringender Markt.

Fasten als Grundpfeiler der Gesundheitsmarktes.
Das würde die Macht der Pharma-Industrie verringern und ihre Profite mindern. Bis dahin ist es noch ein weiter Weg. 

Doch in Deutschland macht man Fortschritte.
In einem Nebengebäude der Berliner Charité, der grössten Universitätsklinik Europas, ist seit fast 10 Jahren eine Etage für Fastenkuren reserviert. Ein Dutzend weiterer Universitätskliniken sind diesem Beispiel inzwischen gefolgt. So wird Fasten allmählich zum festen Bestandteil der Schulmedizin. 

Professor Michalsen hat mehrere wissenschaftliche Studien zum Thema Fasten geleitet. 
Er bietet diese Therapie für Patienten an, die unter Rheuma, dem metabolischen Syndrom oder Herzerkrankungen leiden. Die Kosten für die Kuren werden von den Krankenkassen erstattet. Jährlich fasten hier an die 500 Patienten nach der Buchinger-Methode. Und die Nachfrage ist steigend, sodass die Klinik viele Interessenten abweisen muss. 

Ohne die russischen Vorschungsergebnisse zu kennen, hat auch Michalsen die hormonellen Veränderungen im Körper untersucht.
[Es wird hier eine Veröffentlichung gezeigt, die im fulltext verfügbar ist: SIRT3 regulates fatty acid oxidation via reversible enzyme deacetylation]

[Andreas Michalsen, Chefarzt Charité Berlin]
Beispielsweise haben wir bei vielen vielen Patienten-Studien Adrenalin, Noradrenalin, Dopamin, Leptin, Serotonin  also Hormone, die ganz stark die Stoffwechselvorgänge regulieren, aber auch Einfluss auf die Stimmung haben.

Ähnlich wie die russischen Psychiater stellte Michalsen fest, dass insbesondere ein erhöhter Spiegel des sogenannten Glückshormons Serotonin eine stimmungsaufhellende Wirkung auf die Fastenden hat. 
Ausserdem konnte er eine reduzierte Schmerzempfindlichkeit und eine erhöhte Sensibilität der Insulin-Rezeptoren beobachten. 
Nach ihrer Fastenkur waren die Patienten zudem eher bereit, ein gesünderes Leben zu führen. 

[Andreas Michalsen, Chefarzt Charité Berlin]
Wenn ich jetzt Studien gemacht hätte mit einem neuen Medikament, und ich hätte diese Ergebnisse, dann würde ich mit Sicherheit jeden Tag einen Telefonanruf bekommen mit Anträgen, Fördermittel hält für neue Wissenschaftler [?].
Beim Fasten ist es so: Man sieht es und man sagt, mmh, ja, es ist interessant. Aber es wird nicht weiter gefördert.
Wo sich dringend etwas ändern muss: Wenn Kritiker oder Skeptiker sagen, ja, es gibt nicht genügend Studien, das lässt sich sehr leicht sagen, wenn kein Geld zur Verfügung gestellt wird, um solche Studien durchzuführen.

Michalsen konzentriert sich nicht mehr auf die grundlegenden Mechanismen des Fastens. Als Arzt ist er täglich mit einer steigenden Zahl chronisch Kranker konfrontiert und hier sieht er auch den grössten Nachholbedarf. 

[Andreas Michalsen, Chefarzt Charité Berlin]
Wir brauchen nur zwei, drei gute grosse Studien, ich würde sagen, Rheuma, rheumtoide Arthritis, wir brauchen Diabetes, und wir brauchen Bluthochdruck, Hypertonie, 3 grosse Krankheiten, da brauchen wir die Studien.
Um zu überzeugen. Um klarzulegen, dass Fasten hat genauso seinen Platz bei diesen Erkrankungen wie Medikamente.

Die Kosten würden sich auf mehrere Millionen Euro belaufen. Doch vor Michalsens Labortür stehen die Kreditgeber nicht gerade Schlange. 

Kritiker werden dagegen nicht müde, vor den Gefahren des Fastens zu warnen. 

Doch was genau ist dran an diesem Argument? Wo liegen die Grenzen des Fastens? Entsprechende Experimente können aus ethischen Gründen natürlich nicht am Menschen durchgeführt werden. Die Antwort muss also aus dem Tierreich kommen und wird erstaunliche Erkenntnisse über das Geheimnis des Fastens liefern.
Doch wir wollen nicht vorgreifen.

33:12 [es erscheint: ein Pinguin]
Im antarktischen Eis lebt ein sonderbarer Vogel, der die Forscher schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten fasziniert.
Der Kaiser-Pinguin beginnt zu fasten, sobald er auf dem Packeis seine Kolonie gefunden hat. Während das Männchen das Ei ausbrütet und auf die Rückkehr des Weibchens wartet, kann es bis zu 4 Monate ohne Nahrung auskommen.

Diese erstaunliche Fähigkeit hat Yvon le Maho seit je verblüfft. Er stellte sich schon früh die Frage Verfügt der Kaiser-Pinguin als Profi-Faster über Mechanismen, die der Mensch und andere Tiere nicht besitzen?
(CNRS Strasbourg, Membre de lAcademie des Sciences.)

In seinem Straßburger Labor der staatlichen französischen Forschungs-Einrichtung CNRS
sammelt Yvon le Maho westliche Literatur zum Thema Fasten. Doch eine Antwort findet er hier nicht. Sicher ist nur: Fasten kann gefährlich werden. Denn solange der Organismus von seinen Reserven lebt, baut er seine Protein-Speicher ab. Dies sind vor allem die Muskeln, darunter auch das Herz. Ist die Hälfte der Eiweiss-Speicher geleert, stirbt der Organismus.

Yvon le Maho und seine Kollegen messen den Prozentsatz der Eiweissspeicher, die der Kaiser-Pinguin während des Fastens abbaut. Diese Zahl beantwortet die Frage nach den Grenzen des Fastens. 
Das Ergebnis ist erstaunlich. Während eines Grossteils der Fastenzeit liefern die Proteine täglich nur 4% des Energieverbrauchs. 96% werden von den Fetten gedeckt. Der Organismus passt sich also an und geht sparsam mit seinen Proteinen um. 

Das Fasten lässt sich somit in drei Phasen unterteilen:
[ACHTUNG: dieser Teil der Zapfsäulen-Animation ist superwichtig !]

Wir erinnern uns: 
Die Glucose-Vorräte des Körpers sind bereits nach 24 Stunden erschöpft. 
Danach bildet er Glucose aus seinen Eiweiss-Reserven. 
Anschliessend beginnt eine zweite Phase, in der er mit seinen Proteinen haushält und vor allem Fette verbraucht. Diese Phase kann je nach Menge der Fettreserven sehr lange dauern. Bei Kaiser-Pinguinen durchaus 100 Tage lang. 
Doch sobald 80% der Vorräte verbraucht sind, geht der Körper nicht mehr länger sparsam mit den Proteinen um und tritt in die dritte Phase ein: Das Tier muss nun dringend Nahrung finden, bevor es zu spät ist.

Doch ist dies bei allen Tieren gleich?
Jean-Patrice Robin, ein Kollege von Yvon le Maho, leitet ein Experiment mit Ratten, die nicht unbedingt in dem Ruf stehen, grosse Faster zu sein. 
Die Tiere werden täglich gewogen und ihr Urin wird untersucht. 
Wir werden sich die Ratten auf den Nahrungsentzug einstellen? Werden ihre Eiweissspeicher schneller geleert sein als die der Pinguine?

Dann die Überraschung: Die Ergebnisse sind vergleichbar!
Während der zweiten Phase geizt die Ratte genau wie der Pinguin mit ihren Proteinen.

Es gibt also keine Unterschiede.
Einer der grundlegenden Mechanismen des Fastens, der es möglich macht, eine längere Hungerzeit zu überleben, ist allen Tieren gemein. 
Diese Beobachtung eröffnet ungeahnte Perspektiven mit gewaltigen Auswirkungen.

[Yvon le Maho]
Diesen gemeinsamen Mechanismus müssen schon die allerersten Tiere auf der Erde besessen haben. Und auch der Mensch verfügt über dieselben Fähigkeiten! Fasten ist also nichts Gefährliches, sondern ein Anpassungsvorgang, der so alt ist wie das Leben selbst und zumindest in den beschriebenen Grenzen keinerlei Gefahren birgt.

Die Fähigkeit zu fasten wäre demnach ein im Laufe der Evolution entstandener Anpassungsmechanismus. Und vom Pinguin zum Menschen ist es nur ein kleiner Schritt.

Wissenschaftliche Studien haben gezeigt, dass ein 1,70m grosser Erwachsener mit einem Gewicht von 70 kg rund 15 kg Fettreserven besitzt. Bei einem guten Gesundheitszustand reicht das für etwa 40 Tage. 

[Michalsen]
Von der Evolution her betrachtet, war es ja vermutlich die Regel, dass immer wieder Fasten-Perioden überlebt werden mussten. 
Die Situation, die wir heute haben, regelmässige Mahlzeiten, Kühlschrank voll, die ist ja nicht historisch gesehen- normal. Und insofern ist es überhaupt nicht verwunderlich, dass der Körper eher Probleme hat, wenn wir nicht fasten! Wenn wir immer, regelmässig essen, dafür scheint unser genetisches Kostüm weniger gut ausgestattet zu sein als gut auf das Fasten zu reagieren.

Unser Organismus verträgt demnach den Mangel besser als den Überfluss.
Reaktiviert das Fasten also uralte Reflexe, die im Gedächtnis des Körpers gespeichert sind? Wenn diese Hypothese stimmt und die Fähigkeit zu fasten, evolutionär begründet ist, muss sie in unserem genetischen Code festgelegt sein.

Doch wer wäre verrückt genug danach zu suchen?

38:58

Valter Longo ist ein junger italienischer Wissenschaftler, der an der University of Southern California in Los Angeles forscht.
Sein Fachgebiet, die Gerontologie, oder die Wissenschaft des Alterns. 
Longo kam mit 16 Jahren in die USA, um Rockstar zu werden.
Heute ist er ein international renommierter Biologe. 

Valter Longo hat ein Ziel. Er möchte chronischen Alterskrankheiten Einhalt gebieten. Alzheimer und Krebs eindämmen, das Altern ganz allgemein hinauszögern.

Studien haben gezeigt, dass ein Tier, das auf Dauer wenig Nahrung zu sich nimmt, länger und gesünder lebt. Longo weiss das. 

Eines Tages beschliesst er, seine Forschung der extremsten Form von Kalorienreduktion zu widmen, dem Fasten.
Eine scheinbar unsinnige Idee, vor allem für die renommierten kalifornischen Wissenschaftler. 

Nicht jedoch für Longo. Er ahnt, dass das Fasten den Organismus gegen alle möglichen Schadstoffe schützen könnte. Und warum nicht auch gegen einige der giftigsten Substanzen, die es gibt, Chemotherapeutika?
Diese werden zur Behandlung von Krebserkrankungen eingesetzt. 

Er nimmt eine Reihe von krebskranken Mäusen und teilt sie in 2 Gruppen auf. Die erste Gruppe wird normal ernährt, die zweite fastet, 49 Stunden lang. 

[Prof. Valter D. Longo, Gerontologe, USC]
Ich überzeugte einige junge Wissenschaftler davon, dass meine Idee nicht vollkommen verrückt war. Normalerweise führt ein Nahrungsentzug ja dazu, dass ein Organismus schwächer wird. Für die jungen Forscher, aber auch für meine eigene Kollegen war es nur schwer vorstellbar, dass ein Organismus, der hungert, stärker werden könnte.

Anschliessend injiziert er allen Mäusen grosse Mengen von Chemotherapeutika. [es ist kurz die Medikamenten-Schachtel zu sehen: ADRIAMYCIN, oder auch Doxorubicin]
Die Dosen sind drei- bis fünfmal höher als diejenigen, die beim Menschen erlaubt sind und müssten daher verheerende Nebenwirkungen haben. Werden die Mäuse eine solche Behandlung überleben? Lässt sich ein Unterschied zwischen fastenden und normal ernährten Mäusen beobachten?

Longo ist auf Reisen, als ihn eine Kollegin über die Ergebnisse informiert.
[Longo]
Sie rief mich an und sagte, du wirst es nicht glauben, aber wie es aussieht, haben alle fastenden Mäuse überlebt und alle normal ernährten Mäuse sind tot.
Darüber war ich natürlich sehr glücklich. Denn das übertraf alle meine Erwartungen. Ich bat sie, das Experiment in zwei verschiedenen Labors zu wiederholen und die Ergebnisse waren wieder genau dieselben.

Diese Aufnahmen aus dem Labor verdeutlichen die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Mäusegruppen. Die fastenden Mäuse scheinen sich bester Gesundheit zu erfreuen. Sie bewegen sich normal, das Fell ist glatt, das Gewebe(?) unbeschädigt und ihre kognitiven Funktionen wirken intakt. Von den normal ernährten Mäusen, rechts im Bild, haben nur 35% überlebt. Sie wirken krank und verkriechen sich in einer Ecke ihres Käfigs. Gründliche Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass ihr Herz, aber auch ihr Hirn angegriffen waren. 

Die Neuigkeit schlägt ein wie eine Bombe und ruft die Presse auf den Plan.
[Fasting could help fight cancer, 01 Apr 2008 - Starving before chemotherapy could save more lives, 31 March 2008 - Can Fasting Blunt Chemotherapys Debilitating Side Effects?  Fasting may bolster healthy cells resistance to chemo toxins

Obwohl die Ergebnisse zunächst nur für Mäuse gelten, verbreiten die Journalisten überall die gute Nachricht: Fasten schützt gegen die Nebenwirkungen der Chemotherapie.

43:30

Das Norris Comprehensive Cancer Center in Los Angeles ist eine der grössten Krebskliniken in den USA, in der jährlich 200 klinische Studien durchgeführt werden. 
Hier nimmt man die Entdeckung sehr ernst. Die Klinik startet sofort eine Studie mir Krebspatienten. Dr. Tanya Dorff wird mit der Leitung beauftragt. Die junge Wissenschaftlerin ist begeistert. Wie alle Krebsforscher ist sie ständig auf der Suche nach neuen Strategien. 

[Tanya Dorff, Onkologin, Norris Cancer Hospital]
Ich fand das schon immer schade, dass unsere Waffen gegen den Krebs so destruktiv sind. Sie greifen alles an, was schnell wächst, ohne einen Unterschied zu machen. Auch wenn neuere Therapien zielgerichteter sind, ist es vernünftig, den Körper zu schützen. Wir müssen die zerstörerische Wirkung auf den Krebs maximieren, ohne dem Körper allzusehr zu schaden.

Doch es ist Vorsicht geboten. Bislang wurden nur wenige Probanden angeworben.
Diese Patientin hat seit 24 Stunden nichts gegessen. Andere haben 48 Stunden lang gefastet. Mehr ist derzeit nicht vorgesehen. Zunächst soll bewiesen werden, dass Fasten für Krebskranke ungefährlich ist. Denn dieser revolutionäre Ansatz läuft den offiziellen Empfehlungen zuwider, die im Gegenteil vor jeder Chemotherapie zu einer erhöhten Kalorien- und Eiweiss-Zufuhr raten. 
Später soll das Experiment auf eine grössere Zahl von Patienten ausgeweitet werden. Die Finanzierung ist kein Problem. An öffentlichen und privaten Geldern herrscht kein Mangel. 

Tatsächlich ersetzt das Fasten hier nicht die Medikamente. Durch die verringerten Nebenwirkungen können die Chemotherapeutika sogar noch höher dosiert werden. Wie ein Arzt der Klinik es gegenüber uns ausdrückte: Eine kostengünstige und leicht umzusetzenden Behandlungsmethode.

[David Quinn, Onkologe, Leiter des Programms für Therapieversuche, Norris Cancer Hospital]
Dieses Experiment ist von grosser Bedeutung. Wenn wir beweisen können, dass die Probanden nach dem Fasten weniger unter Nebenwirkungen leiden, liesse sich diese Methode bei einer grossen Zahl von Patienten anwenden. Nicht nur für eine bestimmte Krebsart, sondern für das gesamte Spektrum. 

Die klinische Studie wird Zeit brauchen.
Doch wenn das Leben am seidenen Faden hängt, ist Zeit ein knappes Gut. 

Nora Quinn mochte nicht warten. Obwohl sie alles andere als eine Draufgängerin ist. Die Richterin aus Los Angeles wollte uns ihre Geschichte erzählen und bei dieser Gelegenheit den Forscher kennenlernen, der ihr wieder Hoffnung gab. 
Nachdem sie in der Los Angeles Times einen Artikel über die Arbeit von Valter Longo gelesen hatte, traf Nora Quinn eine Entscheidung. 
Kurz zuvor war bei ihr Brustkrebs diagnostiziert worden. 

[Nora Quinn]
Wenn ich auf den Abschluss der klinischen Studie gewartet hätte, wären 10 Jahre vergangen. Und ich wäre an meinem Brustkrebs gestorben. Ich konnte nicht warten. Und ich hatte Glück. Meine Onkologin war offen für die Idee. Sie hat mich weder ermutigt noch abgeraten. Sie sagte, wenn Sie fasten wollen, nur zu  ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es helfen wird, aber versuchen Sie es ruhig.

Nora Quinn sollen insgesamt 5 Chemotherapien verabreicht werden.
Sie fürchtet sich vor den Nebenwirkungen. Vor allem vor einer Beeinträchtigung der kognitiven Funktionen. Unter der Aufsicht eines befreundeten Arztes fastet sie vor der ersten Chemotherapie 5 Tage lang. Sie fühlt sich gut und kann weiter zur Arbeit gehen. . Vor den beiden nächsten Zyklen fastet sie auf Anraten ihrer Onkologin nicht: Sie verträgt die Chemo nur schlecht und fühlt sich so krank, dass sie beschliesst, vor den beiden letzten beiden Zyklen erneut zu fasten. Und diesmal geht es ihr wesentlich besser. 

[Nora Quinn]
Ich habe während meiner Behandlung ganz zweifellos weniger NW verspürt.
Ich war nicht so müde und mein Gehirn war weniger beeinträchtigt wie bei meinen Freunden, die nicht gefastet, aber dieselben Chemotherapie-Zyklen durchlaufen haben.
Das steht für mich ausser Frage. 

Nora Quinn ist nicht die einzige Kranke, die auf eigene Faust gefastet hat. 
Von den rund 30 Patienten, die sich auf das Experiment einliessen
[es wird die Veröffentlichung gezeigt: Fasting and Cancer Treatment in Humans: A Case series report  das Papier ist im fulltext verfügbar], konnte die Klinik 10 für eine Studie gewinnen und ihre Krankenakten auswerten.

Auch Nora Quinn hat an dieser Studie teilgenommen, die die Ergebnisse der Mäuse-Experimente bestätigt. 
Das Fasten hat die Chemotherapie erträglicher gemacht. 
Müdikeit, Schwächegefühl, Kopfschmerzen waren erheblich reduziert. 

Doch wie wirkt sich das fasten auf die chemotherapie selbst aus?
Erhöht es ihre Wirksamkeit oder nicht?

Für eine Antwort auf diese entscheidende Frage muss zunächst klar sein, durch welche Mechanismen das Fasten die gesunden Zellen schützt. Bewirkt das Fasten eine veränderte Gen-Expression?
Longo wählt Leber-, Herz- und Muskelzellen aus und beobachtet ihre Gene auf den entsprechenden Abschnitten der DNA-Stränge. 
Die Gene steuern die Arbeit der Zelle. Ihre Expression ist normal.
Nach zwei Tagen Fasten beobachtet Longo eine radikale Veränderung der Gen-Expression. Einige Gene sind über-, andere unter-exprimiert.
Die Gene verändern die Funktionen der Zellen und diese schalten sozusagen auf Schutzbetrieb um. Eine schnelle, tiefgreifende Veränderung, so als wäre diese Fähigkeit schon sehr lange in ihrem Gedächtnis verankert. 

[Longo]
Die normalen Zellen haben die Lektionen der letzten 3 Mrd. Jahre gelernt und schalten auf Schutzbetrieb um. Sie tun das, weil nur wenig Glucose und andere Nährstoffe zur Verfügung stehen und sie sich so gut wie möglich schützen müssen, beispielsweise gegen eine Chemotherapie.

Die Zellen schützen sich also durch einen atavistischen Reflex. 
Auf diese Spur hatte uns schon der Pinguin-Experte Yvon le Maho gebracht.

Doch wenn Fasten ein Schutz für gesunde Zellen ist, schützt es dann nicht auch die Krebszellen? 
Wäre dies der Fall, wäre Valter Longos gesamte Beweisführung nichtig.

Vergleichen wir eine Krebszelle mit einer gesunden Zelle. 
Nach zwei Tagen Fasten ist die Gen-Expression der Krebszelle konträr zur gesunden Zelle. Die Krebszellen haben eine genetische Mutation erfahren und ihr Evolutionsgedächtnis verloren. Die Schutzmechanismen funktionieren nicht. 

[Longo]
Die Krebszellen hassen diese Umgebung, in der es nur wenig Glucose und Wachstum gibt. Sie sind dann nicht nur ungeschützt, sondern zeigen auch eine höhere Chemosensitivität. Sie sterben. Oder ihr Wachstum ist auf jeden Fall reduziert. 
Fasten kann das Wachstum der Krebszellen aber auch ohne Chemotherapie schon hemmen.

Auch ohne Chemotherapie.
Für die Krebszellen ist Fasten also ein regelrechter Alptraum. 

[Longo]
Kürzlich habe ich diese Methode in einem der grössten Pharma-Unternehmen der Welt vorgestellt. Ich habe den Konzern-Vorstand aufgefordert, einen Medikamenten-Cocktail, also eine Wirkstoffkombination zu entwickeln, die wirksamer ist als das Fasten.

51:26

EPILOG

Sind wir bereit für eine neue Welt? In der die Wirtschaft nicht mehr nur auf Konsum basiert und in der Verzicht nicht automatisch etwas Negatives bedeutet?
Sind wir bereit umzudenken, wie es der Sohn des Psychiaters Nikolayev fordert?

Alexey Kokosov setzt Nikolayevs Arbeit bis heute fort.
Doch die Zeiten sind schlecht. Mit der Auflösung der Sowjetunion in den 90er Jahren ist auch das Gesundheitssystem in Schwierigkeiten geraten. Fastenkuren müssen nun selbst bezahlt werden und sind für viele Russen zu teuer. 

Es gibt nur noch einen Ort, viele Flugstunden von allen Metropolen entfernt, an dem das Fasten nach wie vor staatlich gefördert wird. 
Auf dem Weg ins Sanatorium von Goriachinsk, das sein 200jähriges Bestehen feiert, trifft Kokosov seine ehemalige Schülerin, Natalya Batajev. Kokosov hat in Sibirien über 100 Ärzte augebildet. Kein Wunder, denn in diesem Landstrich sind die Ressourcen begrenzt und das ökologische Gleichgewicht ist empfindlich. Sparsamkeit ist eine Notwendigkeit, sodass Fasten weder als Verrücktheit noch als Strafe gilt. Und die Abstinenz wird gebührend gefeiert. 

Der Gesundheitsminister ist selbst Arzt und ein begeisterter Verfechter des Fastens. Er ist gekommen, um persönlich für diese Therapieform zu werben. 

Noch einmal: Ich gebe das Kommando! Ein dreifaches Hoch auf den Kurort Goriachinsk! Hurra! Hurra! Hurra! Auf 15 Jahre Fastentherapie! Hurra! Hurra! Hurra!

Kann uns diese kleine Republik Burjatien unsere eigenen Fehler vor Augen führen?
Die Probleme unseres Gesundheitssystems, das oft eher wie ein Geschäft mit der Krankheit anmutet?
Und bezüglich der Illusion vom grenzenlosen Wachstum: Die Evolution hat uns in die Lage versetzt, Mangel nicht nur standzuhalten, sondern aus ihm in bestimmten Fällen sogar Nutzen zu ziehen.

----------


## JohFlam

Lieber RuStra,

ich bin jetzt auch in diesem Forum angemeldet und mich haben die Informationen über das Fasten im Russland fasziniert. Ich hatte Ihnen schon ein email geschrieben, ob ich Ihre Informationen nutzen darf bei einem Vortrag im September?
Leider habe ich keinen Antwort bekommen. 
Ich werde mich freuen, wenn Sie mir antworten auf meine Adresse: johann.flaum@web.de

MfG JohFlam

----------


## RuStra

> Lieber RuStra,
> 
> ich bin jetzt auch in diesem Forum angemeldet und mich haben die Informationen über das Fasten im Russland fasziniert. Ich hatte Ihnen schon ein email geschrieben, ob ich Ihre Informationen nutzen darf bei einem Vortrag im September?
> Leider habe ich keinen Antwort bekommen. 
> Ich werde mich freuen, wenn Sie mir antworten auf meine Adresse: johann.flaum@web.de
> 
> MfG JohFlam


hallo Johann,

ja, klar, dieses Forum ist öffentlich und "nutzen" im Sinne von Infos weitertragen, was sollte dagegen sprechen?
Dass ich nicht geantwortet habe, tut mir leid! Leider gehen mir immer wieder Kontakte durch die Lappen, selbst auf dem AB stauen sich gewisse Anfragen,
ich habe aber hoffentlich in ein paar Wochen mehr Zeit ... 

Ich selbst hatte ja im Februar mal einen Versuch gemacht, hier das, was ich auf myprostate abgelegt habe:

25.02.2013


Bevor ich in die nächste  Hormonblockade gehe (was sollte ich sonst tun?), habe ich ein Experiment  gemacht: Kurzzeit-Fastenkur, um zu sehen, ob das einen Einfluss auf den  PSA-Wert hat. Von den geplanten 5 Hunger-Tagen habe ich 4 geschafft.  Der PSA-Wert war am 14.2., ich hatte gerade ein letztes mal  gefrühstückt, 14,5. Also ein deutlicher Anstieg seit Anfang des Jahres. 5  Tage später, am 19.2., ich hatte tags zuvor wieder mit dem Essen  angefangen, war der PSA-Wert 13,9, also ein leichter Abfall.




Grüsse aus Hamburg,
Rudolf

----------

